# what are the best stores to check out here?



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

Ive been to dragon, big als, fanatics 


really expensive though cost of fish has gone up do you find it better to just trade between people? Or on kijiji


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Everything is going up since minimum wage gone up and keep going up, thanks to the Liberals.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

loonie said:


> Everything is going up since minimum wage gone up and keep going up, thanks to the Liberals.


This time I completely agree with you 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I like to support the local stores but at the end of the day you have to stretch the dollar. When it comes to fish i only trust a few stores and they are more expensive but you pay for what you get. I found out the hard way that ich is extremely expensive, so i'll pay a little more to get my fish from a reputable store and right now i'm only dealing with one.

As for corals, i buy mostly from local people on this forum, I like the fact you can meet new people, develop friendships and help each other out. Theres allot of great people to buy from on here, GTAreef, Fragcave, Fragbox, just to name a few, and you always trade as well.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

^^^ what he said. Very well put!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm still looking for that store. The one that has consistent quality stock and nice and clean without outrageous prices. I'm not living in the area anymore but I don't have a problem driving an hour for quality.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

I've become a big fan of Coral Reef Shop. I find the prices reasonable and the quality great. All the fish i have bought, including an Achilles Tang, have been very healthy. Coral prices are on par, or better than other places I have checked out, not including the stores that have mediocre stock. just my opinion


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

TBemba said:


> I'm still looking for that store. The one that has consistent quality stock and nice and clean without outrageous prices.


you should immigrate to another planet. Nice and clean will always cost much more.

some guys here are confused about price and cleanest of the stock in particular store.
*
the stock become clean (quarantined), because not many buy it as result of the high prices*. That is why I like BAls fishes sometimes (100% survival rate for what I got there)
No store will quarantine fish for 4 weeks, until they do not have to pay rent, etc.... This is a BS that store owners try to advertize...

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

mattdean said:


> I've become a big fan of Coral Reef Shop. I find the prices reasonable and the quality great. All the fish i have bought, including an Achilles Tang, have been very healthy. Coral prices are on par, or better than other places I have checked out, not including the stores that have mediocre stock. just my opinion


I like this store, but unfortunately it is too far. Does not make a sense to go just for one coral

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## mari.mo (Feb 26, 2013)

If you really think that the price increases in products is because low paid workers are receiving an extra $1 an hour than you are sadly mistaken. Pretty much any product you find in an aquatic shop is imported and is most likely purchased in US$, which as you already know is much stronger than the Canadian dollar.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

mari.mo said:


> If you really think that the price increases in products is because low paid workers are receiving an extra $1 an hour than you are sadly mistaken. Pretty much any product you find in an aquatic shop is imported and is most likely purchased in US$, which as you already know is much stronger than the Canadian dollar.


And that's the fact Jack.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

sig said:


> you should immigrate to another planet. Nice and clean will always cost much more.
> 
> some guys here are confused about price and cleanest of the stock in particular store.
> *
> ...


Well there is two ways they can go

1. get the stock in and sell it cheaper the same day/night. Great idea you move a lot of stuff.

2. You buy the stock, put it in a separate system tank. All tanks in Fish store should be this way. Let it sit for a few days make sure it's eating and swimming okay. If someone wants it that day. Tell them you want a 50% unrefundable cash deposit. You will hold it for a week. If it dies you either get the person another one or give them all the deposit back. If they decide they changed their mind or saw the fish cheaper somewhere else tell them to pound salt. Keep the deposit. Also offer good/ known customers special orders. If I can get it I will and it will be this price. Give me 50% deposit.

I would prefer a store owner to list what he could be able to get in stock and the freakin price up front. I will then order it if I want it and I will gladly give you the deposit. If you can't get the fish in say two weeks I get my money back no questions asked. If you get the fish then keep it for a week make sure it's good to go.

Edit, it's not rocket surgery

Act like a fish broker of sorts. I have a shipment I'm ordering. Anyone want anything on this list?

Post the mother of god price!! For each item.

Order the item if they pre pay, PayPal whatever.

If it comes in, yay I sold a fish and made some money I'm still in business. The person that bought the fish, yay I got the fish I wanted and didn't have to call or drive all over the freakin place looking for that damn fish. I saved money and headaches.


----------



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

does the coral have freshwater also?


I keep notiching my fishes scales look grey 


Anyone know best place to buy treatment for 300 gallon pond?


----------

